

The Curse of the Network Effect - dksf
http://www.nirandfar.com/2013/06/the-curse-of-the-network-effect.html

======
acgourley
I think it's commendable that Ethan is okay with being on record saying his
company Zvents only achieved “mediocrity” and further sharing his honest post
mortem thoughts. The lessons here could apply to a lot of aspiring companies.

~~~
nireyal
Thanks Alex, agreed, I think it was great of Ethan to share his lessons
learned

